# Sarah Jessica Parker



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lovely?

No, you look like my nan.

And she died 2 years ago.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Never heard of her, am I missing something?

Sarah Jessica Parker I mean, not your Nan (RIP).


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

ratty said:


> Never heard of her, am I missing something?
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker I mean, not your Nan (RIP).


Horse-faced pig off 'Sex and the City'.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agreed. I've never seen the attraction either.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Fit in 'Striking Distance' (early 90's film with Bruce Willis), but has looked terrible ever since. Pointy chinned BOBFOC if you ask me :-*


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Ghastly :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/SarahJessicaParker.jpg


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

unless your alice in wonderland playing croquet and you need someone with a big nose I dont see the attraction either








PS your hair does continue to grow a little when buried so the scrawny hair in the pic may look like JampoTTs gran(RIP)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> unless your alice in wonderland playing croquet and you need someone with a big nose I dont see the attraction either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair continues to grow? What rubbish. 

It can appear so, but that's just the skin receeding. :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Is it just me or does she look a bit like a tranny :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You're all too picky. I'd do it.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

with or without beer goggles?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to think she was fit, but not any more. She's got a face like a bag of smashed crabs on most recent pics..


----------

